
US Air Force Gives Blockchain Firm $1.5M to Build Supply Chain Network - eddieoz
https://www.coindesk.com/us-air-force-gives-blockchain-firm-1-5m-to-build-supply-chain-network
======
eddieoz
> "has entered Phase II of its Small Business Innovation Research (SBIR) USAF
> project with a renewed mandate to investigate blockchain’s military supply
> chain value propositions."

I think the title of the article is imprecise because it is suggesting they
will build something, but that budget is _just_ for investigating the value
proposition.

Working for many years on startups, normally we need to find the value
proposition before.

